# Bluetooth Calling Issue



## Dmorell (Dec 16, 2018)

I have an issue when making calls from my Samsung note 8 connected to Bluetooth. Seems to happen when dialing number from my phone or voice activation dialing or using phone app on screen and dialing from contacts. It initially seems everything is fine, screen switches over to dialing numberbetc but when call,is connected voice on is heard from my phone not through the car stereo. Screen shows call timer increasing etc but no sound coming from car only phone.

Next time I make call it might works as should but it is hard to diagnose what issue could be. I am on latest software and also reboot screen occasionally.

Thoughts or comments?

Thanks
Doug


----------



## riggy106 (Oct 27, 2018)

Yes, yes, yes! This was driving my nuts today! I work in the wireless biz and would consider myself an expert when it comes to this stuff and there is 100% a bluetooth connectivity issue going on with Model 3 and my two Samsung devices, Note 8 and S9+. The transition from device to car is horrible and the only fix at this point that I can find is to simply wait until my next driving session to remedy the situation. I could soft reset the car with 2 steering nobs but let's be real, that's a little redik every time it doesn't sync as designed. 

If I'm not on a call while entering the car and until 2 minutes in to the drive, then all is good. It's just the transition if I'm on a call and entering the car at the same time....I give it a 50/50 chance of pairing. 

I am hopeful that Tesla has heard about this before and on my next car OTA, viola, all is good! All tech takes time to perfect but chop chop! I need some BT sync reliability!


----------



## cftarnas (Jan 1, 2019)

I think when you buy a California designed car you need to get a California designed phone... 

😁


----------



## Bagge (Jan 8, 2019)

But what is up with the sound quality of the phone call when BT does work?
The voice from the person you talk to only appears in one speaker in the front of the car and not all the speakers like plying music does...? 

Is there a setting for this? 
I can hardly here the other person on the phone when driving on the freeway....


----------



## ricarmz (Aug 29, 2018)

Dmorell said:


> I have an issue when making calls from my Samsung note 8 connected to Bluetooth. Seems to happen when dialing number from my phone or voice activation dialing or using phone app on screen and dialing from contacts. It initially seems everything is fine, screen switches over to dialing numberbetc but when call,is connected voice on is heard from my phone not through the car stereo. Screen shows call timer increasing etc but no sound coming from car only phone.
> 
> Next time I make call it might works as should but it is hard to diagnose what issue could be. I am on latest software and also reboot screen occasionally.
> 
> ...


Try my solution that I just posted: Phone Connectivity and Bluetooth Solution - FINALLY (Software and Firmware)

Let me know if it works for you.


----------

